# Santa vs Jesus, the epic party game!



## Artfuldodger (Dec 14, 2018)

If we all happen to get together maybe we could play this game. Team Santa vs Team Jesus.

" Fight it out through a variety of festive themed puzzles, riddles, jigsaws, brain games and building challenges
 (not easy after a few Christmas sherries) to win Believers.
 The team with the most Believers at the end of the game are the true rulers of Christmas."

https://www.amazon.com/Santa-Jesus-Epic-Party-Game/dp/B01J8DXFOM


----------



## 660griz (Dec 17, 2018)

I definitely want to be on team Jesus. 
Everyone knows that Santa can't exist. Come on! A guy that knows when you have been bad or good, for goodness sake. Oh wait.


----------

